# Pensacola bay 10-24 grouper !!!!!



## jmunoz

Well the forecast for this morning wasnt looking to good with a strong ene wind but it was supposed to lay down around noonish so I decided to wait it out till the afternoon. Now I've been hearing about all the mahi that has been close in so that was my original plan but I started thinking about all the bay spots that I found on a file that I havnt got to fish yet so I started debating on what to do hit the gulf of the bay? Well of course curiosity got the best of me and I decided to hit the bay. Stopped for bait got out to Pickens and hit the water and enroute to my first spot which is like 900 yds of the beach. Well I was getting pounded by short snapper prolly 14" and something kept hitting my squid bit felt really small so I changed gear and pulled up one of the smallest snapper I've ever seen prolly 2-3" and managed to get a pinfish to so I kept him. Then I decided to check another spot after an hour of playing with the snapper. The next spot was about 200yds away. So arrived after a short paddle and seen that pinfish was still alive by my feet in the yak so I put him on dropped em to the bottom reeled up one crank right after a felt a little tap and them boom my I get nailed and wobly in the yak well after a nice little fight I'm thinking lord this is a big fish hope its not a shark lol and here he comes damn its a grouper baby got him in the gills with a gaff and started celebrating. My first grouper he was about 26-28 inches never got a good measurement but he was well over legal LOL. Well after all that got him in the cooler and went back to the ciggar minnows and squid and started playing with the snapper again and headed in as the sun was setting. Great day on the water but its so long fishing and hello hunting for a little while.


----------



## TailRazor

Nice bay grouper! Yeah if you drop a sabiki you will catch a bunch of baby snapper.


----------



## DAWGONIT

pretty work & thanks for sharing.
The Bay holds some keepers for sure.


----------



## Night Wing

Very nice report. Nothing like a beautiful day on the water yak fishing. Catching something to bring home for the dinner table is an added bonus. :thumbup:


----------



## Magic Mike

Nicely done!


----------



## Sea Rover

Glad to see the water clearing up a little!!!


----------



## jmunoz

Sea Rover said:


> Glad to see the water clearing up a little!!!


Yea the water was real nice on the paddle out I could see huge reds swimming in about 8ft of water on the grass


----------



## Chris V

Nice catch! I wish I knew P'cola Bay better


----------



## Sea Rover

Nice change from the brown murkey crap of a couple weeks ago!!!


----------



## parrothead

Very nice !!! Thanks for posting

Scott


----------



## jbs_bama

Great report. Congrats on the grouper!


----------



## J.Roberts

Nice job man, congrats on the Grouper!


----------



## coolbluestreak

Nice fish dude!!


----------

